# Catfish



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

Is there any place in Gulf Breeze, Navarre, or Pensacola to catch Catfish???


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Winn Dixie


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a catfish farm in walnut hill. It is a blast. I went on sunday. Kept 8/ 2 12lbs, 3 10 lbs, 2 4 lbs, and 1 15lbs.


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Chris how much did it cost. I was thinking about taking my wife and little girl there fishing.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve's Catfish Pond Walnuthill 15 mi from hwy29 up 97, over 4 lbs is 1.00 per lb under 4 lb is 1.25 per lb. very good fish, take 20 lb line.


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea that's the place and price. The people are nice and it is pretty fun. I would agree on the 20lbs leader.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *one big one (11/18/2008)*Steve's Catfish Pond Walnuthill 15 mi from hwy29 up 97, over 4 lbs is 1.00 per lb under 4 lb is 1.50 per lb. very good fish, take 20 lb line.


Thanks for the information....do you know if they are open this time of year?

:letsdrink


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *RiVerRaT (11/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *one big one (11/18/2008)*Steve's Catfish Pond Walnuthill 15 mi from hwy29 up 97, over 4 lbs is 1.00 per lb under 4 lb is 1.50 per lb. very good fish, take 20 lb line.
> ...


yes, thru november, thier ph.# 850-327-4020, open friday & saturday.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, This is great information for those of us with little kids. 

What will I need as far as bait and terminal tackle. 

Paul


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jpaul (11/19/2008)*Guys, This is great information for those of us with little kids.
> 
> What will I need as far as bait and terminal tackle.
> 
> Paul


Liver worked for us, cast gently or it will come off... they will eat anything remember the scoop net & good medium spinning reel. Good Luck & have fun.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

There are usually some big boys in ponds like that, they're older and wiser and will only take fresh cut or live baits


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

dont forget the pliers to help getting the hooks out, and long shank hooks help in that area as well.


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

We used those dough balls (stink bait) on the bottom with a split shot. The big ones hit the fresh chicken livers. I used a trouble hook which seemed to work well. Just be ready to know how much u want to keep. Because there are some big ones in there. We left with 8 fish and a total of 65lbs. If I didn't have a freezer full i would go this weekend.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

the bite at steve's was sweet. i saw the billboard and chris & i went. what a blast!! word of caution though: YOU HORNY ******** OUGHT NOT BRING BEER BECAUSE THESE FOLKS ARE MORMON!!!! CHRIS AND I MADE THAT MISTAKE. i just felt horrible 'cause i know they try and keep their kids away from that stuff. other than that get up there nad get 'em. steve is a really nice guy and will do everything to make sure your kids have fun. larger trebles, dough abit and chicken livers and i almost broke the record on the farm with 15 lber.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished cleaning the 26 or so pounds of catfish we caught at Steve's Farm today. Enough fillets to feed 4 households....

I followed everybody's advice: I put an Ambassador 6000 with 17 pound test on my Fenwick 7.5 ft flipping stick. I rigged it with a carolina rig w/ 20 pound test fluorocarbonand topped it off with a 2 ought Gamagatzu treble hook.Took the net and extra terminal tackle too. Had my bride grab a $2 container of chicken liver at Walmart last night. 

Rigged first chicken liver on hook and went to wipe my hands. Dang, no body told me to take a towel! Advice: Take a towel and some baby wipes for the kids. 

Anyway, my 3 year old had a blast. His first fish went a little over 6 pounds.His next2 were in the 4to 5 pound range. After that, he netted thelast 2 for me. Steve's a great guy. He indicated that he'll stay open during the winter months, by appointment,if anyone wants to come out. 

Here's some pics: 










Paul


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Paul just curious how much that fine mess of cats cost you? Whatever it was looks well worth it....thanks for sharing.

:letsdrink


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

About $30.

$3.00 to get in and $1.25 per pound for fish under 4 pounds and $1.00 per pound for fish over4 pounds. 

Plus tarter sauce, oil, baked beans, sack of potatoes, coconut creme pie.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:hungry


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I would love to get my girl's 2 year old boy started into fishing soon. Anyone have any pointers on getting him started before taking him out to a catfish pond like this one?



All i remember is my dad and my grandpa taking me out to the catfish ponds when I was little but don't recall how they started me out other than my zebco 33 lol



Any pointers is much appreciated


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad everyone had a blast, Steve's is great, sorry I forgot to mention a towel & the Beer.:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *one big one (11/18/2008)*Steve's Catfish Pond Walnuthill 15 mi from hwy29 up 97, over 4 lbs is 1.00 per lb under 4 lb is 1.50 per lb. very good fish, take 20 lb line.


WTF??!! I've never heard of a place that charges by the pound. That's ridiculous. To each his own I reckon. What kind of cats are they?? Wouldn't mind checkin it out for some channels if they got em.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *jpaul (11/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, nice. They ARE channel cats


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *one big one (11/18/2008)*Steve's Catfish Pond Walnuthill 15 mi from hwy29 up 97, over 4 lbs is 1.00 per lb under 4 lb is 1.50 per lb. very good fish, take 20 lb line.
> ...


How else would they charge? By the head you could bring marricle bait and wipe out a pond in a day. Per fish you could cull the small ones and keep the big ones. Not to derail but where are you from. That is the only way I have ever known in these parts. Just my.02 Channel cats usually, and I might add, it is a reasonable price. The one I regular is 1.50 lb.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

A tip I learned about using Chicken Liver; get a cheap roll of brown or red sewing thread, cut pieces about 18 inches long and wrap a piece around the chicken liver after you put it on the hook. It doesn't have to be tied on, the moisture of the liver will hold it on well enough.With the thread wrapped aroung it, you can cast it out farther, and it will stay on the hook longer.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Misn 1 (11/28/2008)*A tip I learned about using Chicken Liver; get a cheap roll of brown or red sewing thread, cut pieces about 18 inches long and wrap a piece around the chicken liver after you put it on the hook. It doesn't have to be tied on, the moisture of the liver will hold it on well enough.With the thread wrapped aroung it, you can cast it out farther, and it will stay on the hook longer.


Have some friends who wrap theres in stockings, pantyhose, and hook the hole thing


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve's Catfish will stay open thru the winter & has asked if you would please make appointments, These are the best tasting Catfish I have had. his #### is poste above, just left there with 25 lbs. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

By the pound is the ONLY way it's ever been done. Last I checked they even sell fish at Joe Patti's that way. 

You guys are killin' yourself with the treble hooks. 

A 4/0 circle hook and up will do nicely.Cats don't give a crap about terminal tackle so rig it up however you want.Circles aresuper easy, especially for the kids. This is where the circle hook shows it's colors. The way a cat hits and runs, leaves him with NO chance. 

Instead of those nasty chicken livers try some frozen shrimp,Just pieces,or left over/old boiled shrimp. 

For the deer hunters, save a deer liver and cut it into smallcubes and soak it in some leftover chicken liver blood. It's like a sponge and is tougher and stays on longer.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

http://deweyvillecatfishtx.tripod.com/11677950.jpg



They make a special hook just for liver. Do not know how easy they are to unhook. Saw an X-ray of a puppy that had swallowed one was not pretty but they got it out ok.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

use shrimp or fresh cut bait


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Bump for the holidays, Merry Christmas, be sure to make appointments with the number posted above, Bites have slowed with cooler weather, but should have about 25 lbs in an hour & a half ( 1 pole ), thats about my limit.

:clap:clap:clap :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Thanks Steve.


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

this might be a stupied question but do you have to keep all you catch or cn you throw back the pnes you don't want ..


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

You have to keep what you catch. However, he gives you a discount on the larger fish.


----------

